

My standing desk experiment: 3 weeks later - riledhel
http://blog.fastfedora.com/2011/02/standing-desk-experiment-3-weeks-later.html

======
kellishaver
I don't understand people who say they are able to better focus with a
standing desk. I tried it for a while and I couldn't concentrate on anything
for more than about 30 seconds. It completley killed my productivity.

Maybe I'm the oddball on this one, but I couldn't do it.

